# Pregnant on bridging visa A



## Pomtoz (May 17, 2013)

Hello 

Just a quick one - ive just found out im 8 weeks pregnant!  

Do i have to tell immi immediately?! Also what will this do to my case? Currently i do not have a case officer assigned i applied in June at the sydney office without a agent

Thanks


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

Firstly, congratulations! How exciting for you and your partner. 

In terms of the visa consequences - simply being pregnant doesn't affect the processing whatsoever. However once bub is born and if your visa hasn't already been granted, I'm fairly certain that you will then be eligible to waive the 2 year temporary residence period upon the grant to go straight onto your 801 permanent residency. 

Given that you have applied for the 820/801 onshore you are eligible for Medicare which will dramatically decrease your medical bills - if you haven't registered already, you should do so! Pretty sure all you need is your acknowledgement letter at a Centrelink/Medicare office.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

I think having a child together doesn't waive the TR stage all together. It would, only if the relationship is longer than two years. But it definitely make your case much stronger. 

And congratulations on the baby.


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

GBP said:


> I think having a child together doesn't waive the TR stage all together. It would, only if the relationship is longer than two years. But it definitely make your case much stronger.
> 
> And congratulations on the baby.


Ahh yes I just doublechecked - you are right, thanks!


----------



## Roverto (Feb 20, 2010)

Do you require to do a medical for your visa, if so, have you done it? If not, it's not recommend to do an x-ray during your pregnancy.

Since the X-ray is required, the visa won't be granted till the X-ray is done thereby delaying your visa.


----------



## Jerry Gomez (Oct 18, 2013)

Congratulations Pomtoz,
Its worthwhile to notify DIBP as it's and opportunity to request quicker processing. All the best.
Jerry Gomez, Lawyer & Registered Migration Agent MARN 0854080


----------



## kirstyeric (Sep 11, 2013)

I had our Daughter in Australia while my Fiancee was on a Bridging visa A, We still had to wait 3 months for the 820 to be granted. and we are now eligible for our 801 after waiting 2 years.Having a child doesnt make it any quicker.


----------

